# Rescue Seattle Area



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

This weekend I have been getting to know some people who have Bennys siblings and other pups from my breeder on Facebook. It is great to share stories. Out of these people there is one women in Seattle who had to return her dopg because he had over the btop agression and she had hoped he could be an Assitance Thera[y dog. She said she would love to get another dog from this breeder but can't afford it. I want to suggest Rescue to her. Can anyone suggest one and provide a link to one in the Seattle area? 

I did not know much about GSD Rescue until recenly when I met two women who have lovely GSD girls they adopted in 2008 from Rescue in Calif at 4 month old pups. They are now fostering with plans to adopt two others. I just volunteered to help with GSD Rescue of Northern CA, but don't know how much help I can be with my job and Benny.


----------



## Katie Seitz (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi I would highly reccomend checking out the following:

http://www.northwestgermanshepherd.org
425.679.2417

and

Seattle Purebred Dog Rescue
spdrdogs.org 206.654.1117


----------

